# Sig 2340, 357 sig



## millerarchery (Dec 29, 2008)

First of all i am new to this forum, i am an archery guy but i need some gun knowledge, I have a Sig 2340 and need a good holster for range use and side arm when bowhunting, it seems hard to find holsters for the 2340,
any suggestions? Also need to know if i go out west bowhunting for elk or mule deer if this would be ok to carry if loaded hot, (corbon) or somthing like that, this would probably be for mountain lion or black bear, or am i better off leaving it at home and using bear spray. I dont want to spend the money for a different gun. 
Thanks for any info.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I would think a 357 Sig should be PLENTY for anything you'd run into under 300 pounds at 50 yards or less....bears on the other hand....spray and pray I suppose...! :smt076

As far as holsters go, I love small leather holsters and because of this I'm a big proponent of Bianchi's Minimalist line. In your case however, their 13/15 sizes specifically say "NOT FOR SIG 2340s!" on their website (http://www.bianchi-intl.com/product/Prod.php?TxtModelID=105) so my recommendation would be to hit your local outdoors/firearms store with your weapon and ask if you can "test" a Bianchi Minimalist in size 14.

I am assuming your local stores would have these in stock; both Bass Pro and Cabela's stores in the St. Louis area have Minimalists onhand in ziplock bags from the factory; I can't imagine they'd refuse a test drive for a potentially buying customer. After all, the p2340 isn't a production model anymore. Also, the Mininalist sells locally for $45, which is a steal for a quality leather holster.


----------

